# CDS presents CF Unit Commendation to 435 Squadron



## Eye In The Sky (16 Sep 2009)

Article Link

CDS presents CF Unit Commendation to 435 Squadron

Winnipeg - During a special ceremony held on August 31 the CDS presented a CF Unit Commendation to 435 Sqn Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel David Kennedy, as dozens of members of 17 Wing looked on. From left to right, General Walt Natynczyk, Lieutenant Colonel David Kennedy, Chief Warrant Officer Anthony Dyer, and Chief Warrant Officer Greg Lacroix.

435 Squadron's commendation comprises three elements: a gold-coloured medallion, a special commemorative flag and a gold-embossed scroll bearing a citation that reads: "Throughout the period 2005 to 2008, 435 Squadron demonstrated selfless dedication and outstanding professionalism in defending Canada's national borders in Operation NORTHERN DENIAL, supporting the Canadian NORAD Region, executing Canada's mission in Afghanistan and saving lives in the conduct of search and rescue operations across Canada. These actions allowed the Squadron and the Air Force to maintain a very high and efficient operational tempo."


----------

